# Hot to determine fit for horns before purchasing?



## Cartersvillealex (Jul 6, 2020)

So, I had USD waveguides back in the day and loved them. Im just getting back into car audio and so much has changed, but I was ecstatic to learn that Stevens Audio is still making horns. I am going to purchase a set for my 2008 Dodge Ram. My question is, is there any way possible to determine fit without having the physical units in hand? Im pretty sure that I should be good left to right, but not positive.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe you can looking at photos of the dash. I can’t get a good view of the under dash for total confirmation so if you send photos or post them here I should be able to answer for you. There is an alternate way that has been done with good results, under the seat firing forward also.


----------



## Cartersvillealex (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok, thank you Sir. I will get some pictures.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I had the same question. I was looking for generic measurments to see if I could make a cardboard template. I think the horn body isnt a problem, I think its the back. I need to look under my dash and see what interference if any I have.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Eric, my last question. How is stage height with horns? It seems with every one going to either a pillar or some dash mounted driver, that horns might suffer from low stage height.


----------



## Cartersvillealex (Jul 6, 2020)

Jroo said:


> Eric, my last question. How is stage height with horns? It seems with every one going to either a pillar or some dash mounted driver, that horns might suffer from low stage height.


From my experience, 20 years ago, it is excellent because you angle them up slightly.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

stage height is typically up where it should be at eye level. Most people whio have used horns have had people ask what speakers are in the dash and get total amazement when they are told there are none.


----------



## jamextras (Nov 10, 2013)

Whoa! What? Under the seat firing forward?


----------



## Luis Rivera (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Stevens said:


> I believe you can looking at photos of the dash. I can’t get a good view of the under dash for total confirmation so if you send photos or post them here I should be able to answer for you. There is an alternate way that has been done with good results, under the seat firing forward also.


 Hey Eric you stated about horns underseat firing forward would love to try it how low and high will it play in this configuration would I need separate tweeters to play and at what frequency on up would be alright and would I still need to use kicks or would it be fine in floor in front of seats let me, thanks in advance


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cartersvillealex said:


> So, I had USD waveguides back in the day and loved them. Im just getting back into car audio and so much has changed, but I was ecstatic to learn that Stevens Audio is still making horns. I am going to purchase a set for my 2008 Dodge Ram. My question is, is there any way possible to determine fit without having the physical units in hand? Im pretty sure that I should be good left to right, but not positive.


I made cardboard mock ups of them. Glad I did. They weren't going to fit without some serious cutting.

However, it NEVER dawned on me to put a high frequency driver under my seat. Interesting...

Ge0


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Luis Rivera said:


> Hey Eric you stated about horns underseat firing forward would love to try it how low and high will it play in this configuration would I need separate tweeters to play and at what frequency on up would be alright and would I still need to use kicks or would it be fine in floor in front of seats let me, thanks in advance


They will cover the same frequency range. The midbass would work in the doors, kicks, or the floor in front of the seats. If you use tweeters they would be good high passed at 10 khz. I suggest trying without a super tweeter first.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Eric can you give the approximate dimension of both mini and full size horns? General width and depth. Can’t seem to find that info anywhere. 

Thinking in 67 Mustang with horns and MB-8’s in the floor will be amazing. Ive nearly completed the trunk, amp rack and subs. Time to nail down the front stage. I’ve wanted to try and tinker with horns for about 25 years now…… Not sure I will have the depth though.

Eric


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

I actually found the full size dimensions, in of all places a boat thread right here.

”Dimensions for the Full Size horn body is Mouth 15" x 2.75" Depth at compression driver ~9.0"”

The mini?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Reply from Eric Stevens
The Full size ar 2.75" high by 15" wide at the mouith and 9" deep at the kicks. MH are 2.25 x 11 at the mouth and 5" deep at the kick.


----------



## ryan72 (Mar 24, 2021)

What is the lowest crossover point (24db) for the horn? 500hz, 800hz?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ryan72 said:


> What is the lowest crossover point (24db) for the horn? 500hz, 800hz?


for full size 800 for mini 1000


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Does anyone have a pic with dimensions of the full size and mini horns? I'd like to make mock ups from cardboard


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

This is of the MH's I had


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought a BMW because Mic Wallace's BMW with horns seemed super nice

I used to drive a Mazda CX5

In a nutshell, if the car is no good for horns, buy a new car


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I bought a BMW because Mic Wallace's BMW with horns seemed super nice
> 
> I used to drive a Mazda CX5
> 
> In a nutshell, if the car is no good for horns, buy a new car


You actually bit the bullet and bought some pre-made horns?! I never read that anywhere. 

I love/d reading through all your experiments, gave me many an idea.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I once installed horns under a back seat in a truck firing forward for rears and had horns in front normal way also ….back in early 2000s 

his truck sounded kick ass !! It was the most immersive sounding car I’ve ever done….

it used a ms8 with logic7 ….. but it sounded awesome and was so fun to listen to…

it was a 2001 ram truck 3500

had mini horns all way around with 8s in door and 6.5s in rear

stage height was above thedash which was pleasing…..

I’ve noticed stage height is mostly the midbass that determines that not the horn (up to about 3k)


----------

